# K dosing with an industrial NPK 12-0-45 fertilizer



## livionakano (Aug 6, 2004)

I would like to ask some questions about potassium dosing
Since I am a beginner in liquid ferts, so I have looking for and reading some information, here in the forum, with the Fertilator tool, in Tom Barr´s “estimative index” article, in PMDD article and with Chuck´s calculator. (but not without some doubts after reading all of this info, so here I am!)
When adding K to the tank, you might have some main options: Chloride, Nitrate and Sulphate. 
So I would like to ask what are the main advantages and dropouts of each of these options.
In Seachem site, reading about the Flourish Equilibrium, and they post that would be some advantage in not adding chlorides to tank. Why? There is some “maximum concentration” of chlorides, or any possible “adverse reaction” harmful to plants or fish in the tank?
There are any disadvantage in adding Sulphate, or a maximum dosing of this ion?
I have a bunch of a industrial fertilizer used in agriculture, and the info about this product is that it have KNO3 and KSO4 (don´t show each proportion in the mix) and a proportion of NPK of 12-0-45. I believe that it means 12% of N, 0% of P and 45% of K, right?
With this information, it is possible to know how many grams it has in a teaspoon, or maybe find the proportion of potassium sulphate and nitrate?

thank you very much!!!!

Livio


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

The problem with using general ferts:

Ammonium, NH4, urea.

If these are in there, do *NOT *use it.
These cause algae and are toxic to fish at moderate levels.

The only ferts that you can use safe: NO3/nitrate

K, PO4 etc does not matter as much since they have only one form.
Nitrogen is the problem with the other since it can come from nitrate(NO3) or NH4(ammoinum) or Urea.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## livionakano (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Tom,

I am very glad for your advice

I have read the label with a little more attention, and in the small letters I have found this:
Krista K, KNO3 +KSO4. 12% of N, 45% of K and 1,2 % of S
Dont have any mention to ammonium, Urea or NH4, neither to any other compounds else than the descripted above

May I conclude that it might be safe for using in my tank?

And about the safety of sulphates and Chorides in the tank? There is any risk in superdosing this ions in a closed environment like the aquarium?

Thank you again

Livio


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

You might want to test it in a jar to make sure it's safe, keep checking the ammonia levels.


----------

